

FriendDA - ams1
http://friendda.org/

======
icco
This is pretty old, but always fun. I've used it a few times.

The blog post about this is here:
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/10/19/friendda.ht...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/10/19/friendda.html)

~~~
ams1
yea, with all these NDA posts I thought it would be appropriate to dredge up
again.

~~~
keltecp11
Steve Barsh - barsh bits - says it right -
[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/16875061/The-Risks-and-
Current-P...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/16875061/The-Risks-and-Current-
Position-Of-The-Non-Disclosure-Agreement)

------
orblivion
It would be cool if we could have effective contracts like this without having
to get the legal system in the way. I wonder if the threat of reputation
bashing is really effective? I bet if the friendDA becomes trendy enough, then
being a friendDA violator would be trendy to bash.

------
micrypt
Couldn't help but think "CrunchPad" as soon as I read that.

------
spencerfry
We "use" this in our circles. It's just understood.

